# Clean Herds?



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm looking into buying a few does and a buck, all boer or boer crosses. I'm located in Canada and I'm having a heck of a time finding herds that are CLEAN. NO CL! Anyone know of nice clean herds in Canada? 

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe try to put out a Craigslist add ...seeking a clean herd with proof....a clean herd breeder... may end up contacting you... Good luck


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I have found one so far that actively tests for CAE once a year as well as any abscesses that pop up. I would hae to ship but it's well worth it to me if they're clean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: there ya go ...good luck..... :hug: :hi5:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Pam ~ Do you know of any clean herds in California? I looked at your webpage but I noticed you don't sell kids for 4H projects ~ do you know of anyone who does? My daughters both want to take the Meat Goat project with 4H this coming year. 

Also ~ Your art is AMAZING! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam ~ Do you know of any clean herds in California? I looked at your webpage but I noticed you don't sell kids for 4H projects ~ do you know of anyone who does? My daughters both want to take the Meat Goat project with 4H this coming year.
> 
> Also ~ Your art is AMAZING! :stars:


 Mine, LOL :laugh:

We had a bad experience with a caller... that wanted 4h projects...she was so demanding ...told us we had to do this and had to do that ..right now....really pushy ...we told her...we cannot do that and she said" well.. I think we are going to just buck heads then".... :doh: :help: it turned us off to 4h projects so... we decided not to deal with it...Sorry.. I can't help with a show weather... I hate to refer you to someone... that I really do not know and say they are germ free... because I don't know... if they are or are not...  :hug:

Thanks for the compliments on my paintings... :hug: :wink:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Pam ~ I really appreciate your honesty and the fact that you are so upfront about your goats. I'm sorry about the situation you had with the other 4H lady. Some people can be so rude and demanding. That would have turned me off too. 

Yes ~ your painting are very beautiful ~ you are very talented! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Chris... :thumb: 

Wish I could help more...but ...I don't want to steer(sp) you the wrong way...that would be awful....good luck on finding a reputable breeder.... and thank you so much again for the wonderful compliments..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's awful Pam, so sorry that person was so rude to you  The people I've met here that sell 4-H goats, their basic 'rules of purchase' are, they don't wether unless you pay 1/2 down, and won't hold the goat either. Plus you have no say so on that goat until it's time for pick up, then it's your responsability from there. As long as the animal is healthy, then the buyer can't complain. But the buyer has to know they need the goat at a 'certain time' so they can get it in the shape they want, otherwise....their loss. 

Chris - sadly I never hear of Boer breeders testing their goats. If you hit a wall with this, maybe you can select a couple of goats you like and are very serious about and have them tested? Then quarantine them? 
If they have a large herd, a good way to look into it is, look at their entire herd, everyone, do they look clean and healthy, etc. Then go from there. IMO if you have 50-100 goats from kids up to seniors and they all look healthy, no lumps, or signs of illness, you might stand a good chance  We've never had a goat tested, but we've never seen signs of disease in any herds we've bought from so we're confident. Our buck was tested for everything back when he was sick and his bloodwork came back disease free.

I've only seen CL in one goat earlier this year, and I will never step foot on that breeders property again. She had an okay herd, but once I saw the CL, that quickly turned me away. Sad thing is, it's a buck that goes between a couple of farms/co owned, beautiful young guy with potential, and even though they manage his CL, still.....it's there.

We've never had any issues with our lil herd, thank goodness, and I want to keep it that way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That's awful Pam, so sorry that person was so rude to you  The people I've met here that sell 4-H goats, their basic 'rules of purchase' are, they don't wether unless you pay 1/2 down, and won't hold the goat either. Plus you have no say so on that goat until it's time for pick up, then it's your responsability from there. As long as the animal is healthy, then the buyer can't complain. But the buyer has to know they need the goat at a 'certain time' so they can get it in the shape they want, otherwise....their loss.
> 
> Chris - sadly I never hear of Boer breeders testing their goats. If you hit a wall with this, maybe you can select a couple of goats you like and are very serious about and have them tested? Then quarantine them?
> If they have a large herd, a good way to look into it is, look at their entire herd, everyone, do they look clean and healthy, etc. Then go from there. IMO if you have 50-100 goats from kids up to seniors and they all look healthy, no lumps, or signs of illness, you might stand a good chance  We've never had a goat tested, but we've never seen signs of disease in any herds we've bought from so we're confident. Our buck was tested for everything back when he was sick and his bloodwork came back disease free.
> ...


I know......  :hug:

I agree ..with what you have said as well.... :thumb:


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

I am a small breeder, but I annually test all my animals. I know several NW USA breeders who test as well. I also have a friend that manages a herd of 150-200 Boer and Boer crosses who also tests.


----------

